
ICOs have raised $11B so far in 2018 - apompliano
https://offthechain.substack.com/p/crypto-news-august-10-2018#comments
======
anoncoward111
I click the link. There's no article waiting for me. The FAQ tells me that I
need to pay to read their journalism because "good things in life aren't free
;)".

No, I think the free headline is sufficient.

